# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Slaby wzwód i brak wytrysku?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam;
Mam 25 lat i od wielu lat ten problem. Otóż, mam problemy z erekcją. Jeżeli już podczas stosunku uda się osiągnąć pełną erekcję, to za moment wylewa się że mnie jakaś ciecz. Czy to sperma? Trochę przezroczysta. No i po tym od razu opada mi członek. Mam tak już od wieku 18 lat. A poza tym nigdy się nie masturbowalem, bo żadnych efektów mi to nie przynosi. Liczę na jakąś podpowiedz, chociaż bez lekarza na pewno się nie obejdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może spróbuj żelu power4sex on jest na takie problemy i zwiększa ilość spermy polecany przez specjalistów

----------


## Vollamed_pl

Ta ciecz o której piszesz to śluz jaki wydzielany jest przed samym wytryskiem,to nie sperma. Problem może tkwic w Twojej psychice,natomiast w kwestii natury,to czy skóra schodzi Ci całkowicie z żołędzia?

----------


## kaluko

zarejestrowalem konto. czy skóra schodzi? stulejki nie mam, jednakże mam wrażenie jakby było jej za dużo.

----------


## kaluko

a może to i stulejka... bo skóra z jednej strony się trzyma zoledzia. na tym wędzidełku...

----------


## Tomasz0000

Hej po pierwsze to co Ci wyplywa to preejakulat – takie naturalne smarowanie i znak ze twoje podniecenie osiągnęło taki stan ze ejstes gotów do penetracji i tak, sa w tym plemniki ( o wiele mniej niż w spermie ale mogą późneij zaskoczyc Kinder niespodzianką) z problemem z opadaniem to może powinienes uderzyc do lekarza albo leczyc się na własna reke. Ja kiedys stosowałem permen-kuracja trwa chwile ale  efekt doskonały- działał jak trzeba i ile trzeba

----------


## kaluko

Już ponad miesiąc czasu łykam Permen i nic... Zero poprawy. No może jedynie poranna erekcja jest silniejsza...

----------


## Michał2

Spróbuj wziąć Erekton, on ci powinien pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To coś takiego jak viagra? Mocne?

----------


## Tom3

Erekton jest oparty na ekstraktach roślinnych, a nie na chemii. Jest skuteczny i bezpieczniejszy niż te na receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś w tym jest, jednak naturalne składniki nie są takim obciążeniem dla organizmu niż sama chemia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No pewnie że tak. Czysta chemia powoduje często różne działania niepożądane. Pewnie że jak trzeba, to trzeba brać, ale na początek lepiej coś łagodniejszego, opartego na naturalnych składnikach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałem Erekton i nie miałem żadnych efektów ubocznych. Ale wiadomo, że to indywidualna sprawa, więc nie ma co się sugerować. Ale pomógł mi nie tylko mi, ale paru znajomym, więc jest dobry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi też pomógł. Nawet szybko zaczął działać. fajnie, że można go zdobyć bez recepty, a nawet zamówić przez net (jeżeli ktoś nie ma śmiałości w aptece - ja trochę nie miałem).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuje od paru miesiecy Erekton i jest niezły musze przyznac, widze efekt

----------


## tukon

Warto pobrać przez jakiś czas  suplementy np. Erekton, który dla mnie bardzo pomógł przy tym problemie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie ten suplement zaczyna działać? Jakies wskazówki do stosowania? doswiadczenia?

----------


## pyśś

Może zacząć działać już po kilki-kilkunastu dniach,  w moim przypadku było to mniej więcej 10 dni  :Smile:  Nie ma żadnych skutków ubocznych, śmiało możesz zacząć go przyjmować.

----------


## wrotki

ok spróbuję, nie zaszkodzi skoro naturalny a jak pomaga to warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej wziac od razu duza paczke bo suplementy trzeba brac systematycznie zeby przyniosly efekty (naturalne składniki) a wychodzi taniej

----------


## cotysiek

Może właśnie spróbuj takich suplementów, mnie pomógł kiedy miałem problem z erekcją.

----------


## chwalipięta

To pewnie stres i zła dieta, może sie to wydawać banalne ale często tutaj lekarze dopatrują sie przyczyny problemow z erekcją. Wspomniane suplementy typu erekton mogą okazać sie bardzo pomocne

----------


## kolunio

a jak sądzicie jak dlugo trzeba stosować ten erekton zeby przyniósł jakies pozytywne efekty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się pozbyłem problemów ze wzwodem, jak dostałem od seksuologa lek maxigra go. Podoba mi sie, że po zażyciu (żuje się jak gumę) to efekt jest już po kilkunastu minutach i można zachować spontaniczność w sytuacji intymnej. No i zapewnia przez długi czas przyzwoitą erekcję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na problemy ze wzwodem polecam maxigrę go, którą sam stosuję od kilku tygodni i już po pierwszym zażyciu zadziałała w 100%. Znowu mam normalny, pełny wzwód, mogę się długo kochać i nie stresować, czy się erekcja utrzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie duże znaczenie miał stres. W robocie miałem ciężki okres tak więc potem zobaczyłem,ze mam problemy z osiągnięciem satysfakcji seksualnej. Po prostu wszystko przenosiłem do domu. Pomocne okazało się ograniczenie stresu ( warto jest wyrobic sobie własne techniki relaksacyjne, u mnie akurat jest to chwila w spokoju w domu albo drzemka do pracy, nabieram wtedy sil).
Jesli chodzi o środki to najlepszy dla mnie był zawsze man tabs. Działanie natychmiastowe takie jak viagra a przynajmniej nie wywalał mi tak ciśnienia i nie bolała mnie po tym głowa.  Dodatkowo są bez recepty tak wiec nie trzeba iśc do lekarza ( niby viagra jest do zamówienia w sieci ale sam bałbym się trochę kupować w takich niesprawdzonych miejscach).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój partner miał taki problem przez jakiś czas z powodu stresów w pracy, ale szybko sobie z tym poradził, bo zaczął przyjmować przed stosunkiem maxigrę go, czyli taką polską viagrę. Fajne jest o, że zaczyna działać już po kilkunastu minutach od zażycia, więc spontaniczny seks jest jak najbardziej możliwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bardzo dobrze wspominam stosowanie long mena. Bardzo dobry suplement jeden z najlepszych na rynku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto  spróbować nowości ??? na mnie bardzo dobrze działa tabletka Maxxes ze sklepu w zaufaniu.pl.  Ta tabletka jest niesamowita bo działa już w 4 minuty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na słaby wzwód polecam maxigrę go - mój mąż ją stosuje od dłuższego czasu i dobrze się sprawdza. Zaczyna działać po kilkunastu minutach, więc nadal możemy się kochać spontanicznie i daje długotrwały i mocny wzwód

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam;
Mam 25 lat i od wielu lat ten problem. Otóż, mam problemy z erekcją. Jeżeli już podczas stosunku uda się osiągnąć pełną erekcję, to za moment wylewa się że mnie jakaś ciecz. Czy to sperma? Trochę przezroczysta. No i po tym od razu opada mi członek. Mam tak już od wieku 18 lat. A poza tym nigdy się nie masturbowalem, bo żadnych efektów mi to nie przynosi. Liczę na jakąś podpowiedz, chociaż bez lekarza na pewno się nie obejdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może spróbuj żelu power4sex on jest na takie problemy i zwiększa ilość spermy polecany przez specjalistów

----------


## Vollamed_pl

Ta ciecz o której piszesz to śluz jaki wydzielany jest przed samym wytryskiem,to nie sperma. Problem może tkwic w Twojej psychice,natomiast w kwestii natury,to czy skóra schodzi Ci całkowicie z żołędzia?

----------


## kaluko

zarejestrowalem konto. czy skóra schodzi? stulejki nie mam, jednakże mam wrażenie jakby było jej za dużo.

----------


## kaluko

a może to i stulejka... bo skóra z jednej strony się trzyma zoledzia. na tym wędzidełku...

----------


## Tomasz0000

Hej po pierwsze to co Ci wyplywa to preejakulat – takie naturalne smarowanie i znak ze twoje podniecenie osiągnęło taki stan ze ejstes gotów do penetracji i tak, sa w tym plemniki ( o wiele mniej niż w spermie ale mogą późneij zaskoczyc Kinder niespodzianką) z problemem z opadaniem to może powinienes uderzyc do lekarza albo leczyc się na własna reke. Ja kiedys stosowałem permen-kuracja trwa chwile ale  efekt doskonały- działał jak trzeba i ile trzeba

----------


## kaluko

Już ponad miesiąc czasu łykam Permen i nic... Zero poprawy. No może jedynie poranna erekcja jest silniejsza...

----------


## Michał2

Spróbuj wziąć Erekton, on ci powinien pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To coś takiego jak viagra? Mocne?

----------


## Tom3

Erekton jest oparty na ekstraktach roślinnych, a nie na chemii. Jest skuteczny i bezpieczniejszy niż te na receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś w tym jest, jednak naturalne składniki nie są takim obciążeniem dla organizmu niż sama chemia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No pewnie że tak. Czysta chemia powoduje często różne działania niepożądane. Pewnie że jak trzeba, to trzeba brać, ale na początek lepiej coś łagodniejszego, opartego na naturalnych składnikach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałem Erekton i nie miałem żadnych efektów ubocznych. Ale wiadomo, że to indywidualna sprawa, więc nie ma co się sugerować. Ale pomógł mi nie tylko mi, ale paru znajomym, więc jest dobry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi też pomógł. Nawet szybko zaczął działać. fajnie, że można go zdobyć bez recepty, a nawet zamówić przez net (jeżeli ktoś nie ma śmiałości w aptece - ja trochę nie miałem).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuje od paru miesiecy Erekton i jest niezły musze przyznac, widze efekt

----------


## tukon

Warto pobrać przez jakiś czas  suplementy np. Erekton, który dla mnie bardzo pomógł przy tym problemie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie ten suplement zaczyna działać? Jakies wskazówki do stosowania? doswiadczenia?

----------


## pyśś

Może zacząć działać już po kilki-kilkunastu dniach,  w moim przypadku było to mniej więcej 10 dni  :Smile:  Nie ma żadnych skutków ubocznych, śmiało możesz zacząć go przyjmować.

----------


## wrotki

ok spróbuję, nie zaszkodzi skoro naturalny a jak pomaga to warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej wziac od razu duza paczke bo suplementy trzeba brac systematycznie zeby przyniosly efekty (naturalne składniki) a wychodzi taniej

----------


## cotysiek

Może właśnie spróbuj takich suplementów, mnie pomógł kiedy miałem problem z erekcją.

----------


## chwalipięta

To pewnie stres i zła dieta, może sie to wydawać banalne ale często tutaj lekarze dopatrują sie przyczyny problemow z erekcją. Wspomniane suplementy typu erekton mogą okazać sie bardzo pomocne

----------


## kolunio

a jak sądzicie jak dlugo trzeba stosować ten erekton zeby przyniósł jakies pozytywne efekty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się pozbyłem problemów ze wzwodem, jak dostałem od seksuologa lek maxigra go. Podoba mi sie, że po zażyciu (żuje się jak gumę) to efekt jest już po kilkunastu minutach i można zachować spontaniczność w sytuacji intymnej. No i zapewnia przez długi czas przyzwoitą erekcję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na problemy ze wzwodem polecam maxigrę go, którą sam stosuję od kilku tygodni i już po pierwszym zażyciu zadziałała w 100%. Znowu mam normalny, pełny wzwód, mogę się długo kochać i nie stresować, czy się erekcja utrzyma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie duże znaczenie miał stres. W robocie miałem ciężki okres tak więc potem zobaczyłem,ze mam problemy z osiągnięciem satysfakcji seksualnej. Po prostu wszystko przenosiłem do domu. Pomocne okazało się ograniczenie stresu ( warto jest wyrobic sobie własne techniki relaksacyjne, u mnie akurat jest to chwila w spokoju w domu albo drzemka do pracy, nabieram wtedy sil).
Jesli chodzi o środki to najlepszy dla mnie był zawsze man tabs. Działanie natychmiastowe takie jak viagra a przynajmniej nie wywalał mi tak ciśnienia i nie bolała mnie po tym głowa.  Dodatkowo są bez recepty tak wiec nie trzeba iśc do lekarza ( niby viagra jest do zamówienia w sieci ale sam bałbym się trochę kupować w takich niesprawdzonych miejscach).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój partner miał taki problem przez jakiś czas z powodu stresów w pracy, ale szybko sobie z tym poradził, bo zaczął przyjmować przed stosunkiem maxigrę go, czyli taką polską viagrę. Fajne jest o, że zaczyna działać już po kilkunastu minutach od zażycia, więc spontaniczny seks jest jak najbardziej możliwy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bardzo dobrze wspominam stosowanie long mena. Bardzo dobry suplement jeden z najlepszych na rynku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto  spróbować nowości ??? na mnie bardzo dobrze działa tabletka Maxxes ze sklepu w zaufaniu.pl.  Ta tabletka jest niesamowita bo działa już w 4 minuty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na słaby wzwód polecam maxigrę go - mój mąż ją stosuje od dłuższego czasu i dobrze się sprawdza. Zaczyna działać po kilkunastu minutach, więc nadal możemy się kochać spontanicznie i daje długotrwały i mocny wzwód

----------

